# well done



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done Egypt, the Pharaohs got their revenge, no sleep for the whole of Egypt tonight


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

was a great match! apart from the referree nearly getting headbutted!!


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Shame that possibly the greatest African team ever won't be at the first World Cup ever held in Africa.

Now for Ghana :boxing:


----------



## Egyuk (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope they give work the same effort they give for football


----------

